# Short lived therapy?



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

*.*

.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

BeautyandRage said:


> I just recently started therapy sessions and I've always wanted to do this, now that I'm actually partaking in therapy sessions I want to give up. Honestly, I like talking to my therapist which is weird because I have severe social anxiety, but possibly the lack of so much social interaction has me dying to talk to him. Not in an attraction sort of way, but I really want social interaction. The thing is my therapist just kind of SUCKS big time.
> 
> I have to take some dumb online screening each time before I see him to see if I'm going to kill myself or others (insert eye roll). Takes about 30 minutes, not sure if everyone has to do this but it's a waste of time (I understand it's not a waste of time for everyone but for me it is). Anyways, all he ever wants to talk about is stupid breathing techniques and yeah I've done them before ever seeing him and they help a little but honestly I'm tired of talking about what he wants to talk about. Unless I basically talk over him I can't say much of what I want. My next appointment is on the 16th and I plan to cancel it. What do you guys think I should do?


Get a new one.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

BeautyandRage said:


> I'm thinking I'd be too worried about saying I wanted a new therapist. I don't want to hurt his feelings or answer why I don't want to see him again. I was just considering saying I am going out of town and need to reschedule but never schedule an appointment. I know it sounds a bit stupid but that's my social anxiety for ya.


You wont hurt his feelings, hes not like us.
But you could say that too if u want.


----------



## Cranes in the Sky (May 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your negative experience so far. Definitely sucks when the person who’s supposed to talk, listen, and help you manage with mental illness is not doing a great job.

I agree with finding a new therapist that’s more compatible with you and your needs. I watched a video a few weeks about about a therapist who said her and other therapists are fine and somewhat happy when their patients request another therapist. It means that they’re addressing their needs and making an effort to fix the problems they’re facing. 

Plus I doubt this is not the first time you’re therapist had a patient wanting to switch therapists. He should be able to handle it professionally.

If you don’t want to tell him face to face Is there anyway you can talk with someone else to get connected with another therapist?


----------



## Cranes in the Sky (May 9, 2017)

BeautyandRage said:


> With my insurance I can only go to this specific place. It would be inevitable that I'd be seeing him around again. I would feel so ashamed by basically telling him he didn't do a good job in our therapy sessions. I feel a bit dumb that I can't just do this, can't pick up the phone and request a new therapist. I just feel so anxious that I'd see him again and he'd be thinking that I'm awful for requesting someone new , or the unavoidable question I will be asked by the desk lady "why would you like to switch."
> 
> I wish I didn't over worry about these kind of things, but I will get really bad anxiety over insignificant things like this and make it worse by overthinking about it for weeks.


I understand, it's a very nerve wracking situation to be in and it's very kind of you to take his feelings into consideration. You could always wait a little longer to see if you're making progress/needs are being met with your therapist. If not you can always remind yourself at the end of the day this is about you wanting to recover and become a even better version of yourself.

At the end of the day do what you think it's best for you! I'm so happy that your able to do something you've always wanted to do! Telling someone about your problems isn't the easiest thing to do, but your taking the initiative to do so regardless! That's a great big step!


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

They're supposed to be trained to deal with clients ditching them, so I wouldn't worry about it. You could even tell him you're tired of talking about breathing and that you don't think it's a productive use of your sessions, because they're supposed to be trained to have conversations like that too, but that might be harder than cancelling and finding someone else.


----------

